# FS: 125 Gallon Custom Tank + Stand PICS UP!



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Selling my custom 125g extra wide tank, dimensions are 47" x 28" x 21.5". Tank has been leak-tested and then center-braced with 3/8" glass. A sump hole has been silicone-patched with a glass plate on the floor of the tank. I've built and finished a custom cabinet stand to match the tank footprint. It was intended to be used for stingrays but now don't have the space to house another tank. Located in Abbotsford.

The cabinet door design I built doesn't allow for any conventional hinges to allow the doors to inset properly, so they're replaced by magnet contacts. The doors will be more like "hatches". 

$300

Pictures!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it 28 high?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Tank is 28" wide, 21.5" high.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome tank. Good luck with your sale. Great price too. If I only had the room


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Great deal best of luck wish the wife would say yes.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump for today


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics please!


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Pictures please


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics are up!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow super nice tank and a fair price, good luck with the sale!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

thats a very nice looking setup!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

zhasan said:


> thats a very nice looking setup!


Thanks Zee! Editted to specify that the tank is located in Abbotsford.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

any chance at a deliver to Vancouver?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i can not believe this has not been sold.....
OMG if only i could convince the boss...lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

PM sent your way.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

monkE said:


> any chance at a deliver to Vancouver?


Delivery is possible but for an extra fee. I would prefer that you would take a look before I delivered it all the way out to Vancouver.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

DBam said:


> Delivery is possible but for an extra fee. I would prefer that you would take a look before I delivered it all the way out to Vancouver.


ya that's fair... i'll run it by the g/f


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Tank and stand are pending.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dave drop me a msg if mike doesn't want it


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sold. Thanks for all the interest!


----------

